# San Nicolas Totolapan/Ajusco Circuit



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey, I thought it was a good idea to start a thread in which we announce when are we going to SNT/Ajusco Circuit instead of doing 20 separate threads.

It would be a good idea for someone *cough* warp *cough * to pin it.

Visit: Saturday 24 June
Time and Place: SNT at 9am


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> It would be a good idea for someone *cough* warp *cough * to pin it.


If it's been to be used each week, it would be a good idea for someone *cough* (insert user name here) *cough * to scroll down the page and bump it up when needed....

Ain't that difficult, is it? There's a bar on the far right of Internet Explorer or Firefox or Safari that let's you do so... that is is your mouse, direction arrows or any other built in function does not allow you to scroll down. 

Come on, Tacu... don't be lazy!

I can do a linking thread (like on the Turner or Titus forums) where on a stuck-on-top thread you will find links to other threads for rides. I'll make one for Desierto, another for Ajusco and another more for Chiluca.

Otherwise we'll end up with lots of stuck threads and the top side of your screen will get clustered with threads that may even have ages without a reply, while you be missing (OR HAVING TO SCROLL DOWN ANYWAY) threads.


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Guys, I'm Thinking of riding on SNT next saturday 25th around 9:00.

Is someone else interested in going ?

regards
MArco


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Marco: Its Sunday 25th, so which day are you going? Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

oops! Im sorry. I wanted to say Saturday 24th.

are you comming tacubaya?

regards
MarkBlast


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes I am


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yes I am


Going on the 25th


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmmm, It would be nice for all of us to go on the same day... is it possible?


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Ohhh mann!!!
I don't know if I'm going to be able to go!!! my crank is all ****ed up!!
god dammit!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

MarkBlast, could you be able to go on Sunday or is it too difficult? 

Hope to meet you.


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Guys, Im sure Im going on saturday.   
Im not sure yet if it is possible for me going on sunday too. I really hope so! 

regards
Markblast


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Marco: just by curiosity, how old are you?


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey guys!
On wednesday I'm off to miami yiiieh!
And well I'm totally avalable to bring whatever you like  
So if you need something from over there that it's not like a frame or a complete bike I can bring it to you 
salu2!


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Tacubaya, Im 36 years old.

regards
MarkBlast


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Marco do you have a spare wheel? Santiago busted his wheel and I have to give him the Schwinn wheel so I need one... anyone?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

front or rear? I have a rear wheel that can lend


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Front...


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

tacubaya, I have a front wheel that I can lend you.

I´ll bring it on saturday 9:00 am.

I´ll arrive in a silver new beetle.

how do you look 

regards!
MarkBlast.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

MarkBlast said:


> tacubaya, I have a front wheel that I can lend you.
> 
> I´ll bring it on saturday 9:00 am.
> 
> ...


Ill probably be with him....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Blue nike dryfit, dark blue shorts, blue camelback and black helmet. 
I am 80% sure I'll be there! 

Thanks Marco, you are very kind.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

So ritopc, at what hour are you going tomorrow?


----------

